# بحث واضح ومجدول يبين أنــــــواع المنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــ ـم



## م عبدالرزاق (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*القسم*

*التسمية العامة للنظام*​*المجموعة*
*تسمية المجموعة*

*مواصفات النظام*

الأولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​أنظمة بواجهات استخراج مفتوحة​-1​التدرج بالأرضية​· وفيها تبقى البلوكات والبانيلات أثناء الاستخراج, أي لا يوضع بها مواد للتدعيم.
· الجدران والأسقف تدعم بأعمدة من الخام وقتية أو دائمة.
· ثبات الصخور والخام ضروري
· في المناطق الصغيرة الضعيفة توضع دعائم لتدعيم الصخور
-2​التدرج بالسقف​-3​أنظمة الواجهة التقدمية الطولية​-4​​أنظمة الحجرة والعمود​-5​أنظمة التكسير بين الطوابق​-6​*أنظمة الطوابق والحجرات*

*الثـــــــــــــــــــــــاني*

أنظمة التخزين في واجهات الاستخراج​-1​أنظمة تثقيب السقف المتدرج​· فيها لا يتم ردم المجال المستغل بالخام
· يتم إنزال الخام بالكامل بعد إتمام عملية التكسير
· ضرورة ثبات الخام والصخور 
· تدعم الصخور المحاذية بالدعائم المسمارية وهذا يساعد في توزيع مجال استخدام النظام
-2​أنظمة التكسير من ممرات خاصة​-3​أنظمة التكسير بالآبار العميقة​*الثـــــــــــــــــــالث*

أنظمة استخراج بتدعيم واجهات الاستخراج​-1​أنظمة باستخدام الدعائم الرافعة​· فيها الدعائم الوسيلة الأساسية في تدعيم الخام والصخور المجاورة
· يقل انتشار هذه الأنظمة عمليا لأنها تستخدم في ظروف خاصة حيث أن الخام والصخور المجاورة فيها ضعف وتنهار تلقائيا
-2​أنظمة باستخدام دعائم من الحجر والدعائم المشتركة​*الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

أنظمة استخراج مع وضع مواد الخلطة في واجهات الاستخراج​-1​نظام استخراج بشرائح أفقية مع مواد الخلطة​· فيها يتم ردم المجال المستغل بمواد الخلطة بعد كل عملية استخراج للخام
· عملية الردم هي الوسيلة الأساسية لتدعيم الصخور المجاورة وهي مساحة شغل كما أنها وسيلة وقاية ضد الحرائق
· ضرورة ثبوت الخام نتيجة لضعف الصخور المجاورة
· يمكن وضع دعائم وقتية
-2​نظام استخراج بشرائح مائلة مع مواد الخلطة​-3​أنظمة استخراج بسقف متدرج مع وضع مواد الخلطة​ 
*القسم*

التسمية العامة للنظام​*المجموعة*

تسمية المجموعة​*مواصفات النظام*

الخـــــــــــــــــــــــامس​أنظمة استخراج بتدعيم الاستخراج ووضع مواد الخلطة​-1​أنظمة استخراج بشرائح أفقية باتجاه المضرب​· ويتم فيها وضع مواد الخلطة وتدعيم إضافي بعد عملية الاستخراج
· يستخدم هذا النظام عندما يكون الخام والصخور المجاورة ضعيفة وتنهار حتى عند كشف جزء بسيط منها
· ضعف الصخور يكون كبيرا
-2​أنظمة استخراج بواجهات تقدمية طويلة مع وضع الخلطة​-3​أنظمة استخراج بتدعيم ووضع الخلطة​*الســـــــــــــــــــــــادس*

أنظمة استخراج بتكسير الصخور المجاورة​-1​أنظمة استخراج بتكسير الشرائح​· وفيها يتم بعد عملية الاستخراج توجيه انهيار الصخور المجاورة والفوقية
· تدعيم واجهات العمل الغير كبيرة بدعائم

-2​أنظمة استخراج بواجهات طويلة تقدمية مع تكسير السقف​-3​أنظمة استخراج مع ستار واق​الســـــــــــــابع​أنظمة استخراج بتكسير الخام والصخور المحيطة​-1​التكسير بين الطوابق​· وهي إضافة لتوجيه انهيار الصخور المجاورة والفوقية, يتم فيها توجيه انهيار أجزاء الخام
· انهيار الخام بتأثير وزنه
· يستخدم عند سمك كبير للخام
-2​التكسير الذاتي​-3​تكسير الطوابق​الثـــــــــــــــــــــــامن​أنظمة استخراج مشتركة ( تجمعية )​-1​الطريقة المجمعة مع التخزين بالحجرات​· وتستخدم في المكامن السميكة
· تكون مقاسات الحجر والأعمدة المتروكة متساوية تقريبا
· تكون فيها عمليات التحضير والتجهيز
· عمليات الاستخراج مرتبطة فيما بينها ترابطا جيدا ولا يمكن فصلها
-2​الطريقة المجمعة مع استخراج بالحجرات المدعمة بمواد الخلطة​ 









*مواصفات المجموعات*
القسم الأول :-
vأنظمة بواجهات استخراج مفتوحة :-​ 
*المجموعة*​*الطريقة*​*وجه المقارنة*​*المواصفات*​التــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدرج بالأرضيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​بدون إنشاء ممر النقل السفلي​الانتشار والاستخدام​*· *قليلة الانتشار حاليا
*· *منتشرة في العروق الرقيقة وعندما تكون الصخور المجاورة عالية الصلابة والخام ضعيف
الاستخراج​· بإنشاء حجرة غير كبيرة في قاعدة ممر النقل الطولي ويرفع الخام من جانبي هذه الحجرة .
أبعاد الواجهة​· يكون ارتفاع المصطبة 3-2 م وعرضها 2-1.5 م.
رفع الخام ونقله​· يرفع باستخدام سطل ويرفع إلى ممر النقل
التدعيم​· يوضع في قاعدة ممر النقل دعائم ضاغطة
التهوية​· وهي صعبة بسبب تجمع الغازات الثقيلة في القاعدة ويوصل الهواء النقل بأنابيب
المزايا​· استخراج الخام بدون فقدان
· استخراج أجزاء الخام منفصلة
العيوب​· إنشاء ممر النقل في جسم الخام
بإنشاء ممر النقل السفلي
الانتشار والاستخدام​· مثل الطريقة السابقة
الاستخراج​· من النهاية العليا للمر الصاعد .
أبعاد الواجهة​· ارتفاع المصطبة 3-2م وعرضها 2-1.5م
رفع الخام ونقله​· يتم بإنزال الخام إلى ممر النقل حيث ينقل بعربات .
التدعيم​· يتم التدعيم بدعائم خشبية وتدعم الجوانب الضعيفة للصخور. 
التهوية​· يتم بتحريك الهواء النقي إلى البلوك خلال ممر النقل من الممر الصاعد ويدخل للواجهة​ 
*المجموعة*
*وجه المقارنة*
*المواصفات*​*التــــــــــــــدرج الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقفي*
*الانتشار والاستخدام*

· ينتشر في مكامن الخامات والعروق المائلة جدا وذات سمك 3-2 م والخام ذو قيمة اقتصادية كبيرة والصخور المحاذية ثابتة
الاستخراج​· يكون الاستخراج من الأسفل نحو الأعلى بطبقات أفقية 
أبعاد الواجهة​· ارتفاع الطبقات من 1.8,1.5م إلى 2.2,2م 
رفع الخام ونقله​· وينهار الخام تحت تأثير وزنه ليصل إلى ممر النقل من فتحات للتحميل ويحمل في عربات للنقل
التدعيم​· تكون الأرضية خشنة مثبتة على دعائم ضغط ليقف عليها العمال .
أبعاد الواجهة​· ارتفاع الطابق 50-30 م وطول البلوك من ممر 80,100-40 م .
التهوية​· وتتم بضخ الهواء النقي إلى البلوك من ممر النقل خلال ممرات الحركة إلى واجهة العمل ويخرج من الممر الصاعد.
المزايا​· بسيطة ومرنة
· تسمح بتغيير مؤشرات النظام على أساس ظروف توضع الخام
· نسبة فقدان صغيرة
· إمكانية استخراج الخام في العروق المعقدة 
العيوب​· المجال المستغل ذو مقاسات كبيرة
· كمية أخشاب التدعيم كبيرة
· الجهد المبذول كبير لتركيب الدعائم وصيانتها
*الواجهة التقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*
الانتشار والاستخدام​· تنتشر في استغلال المكامن الأفقية والمائلة قليلا وذات سمك صغير والخام والصخور المجاورة ثابتة 
أبعاد الواجهة​· يكون سمك الخام 2-1.5 م ويكون خط الواجهة مستقيما أو منحني قليلا باتجاه التوضع .
رفع الخام ونقله​· يتم إيصال الخام المكسر إلى ممر النقل باستخدام السكريبر (آلة كشط الخام ) .
التدعيم​· ويدعم بترك أعمدة من الخام في المناطق التي يكون فيها الخام فقيرا أو عند وجود نفاية بالخام أو سمكه صغير جدا

*المجموعة*
​​*وجه المقارنة*​​​*المواصفات*
​*مـــــــــــــــــــــية الطويلة*​*التهوية*

· يدفع الهواء النقي على ممر النقل إلى ممرات إنزال الخام ومنها إلى ممر التهوية .
المزايا​· بساطة النظام
· الحصول على وثائر عالية على طول واجهة الشغل
· استخراج الخام على شكل طبقات
العيوب​· حدوث فقدان للخام المتروك كدعائم
*الحجرة والعمـــــــــــــــــــــــود*​الانتشار والاستخدام​· تستخدم للخام والصخور الثابتة وتوضع الخام أفقي أو مائل قليلاً وسمك الخام من 4-3 م إلى 40-30 م والخام غير ثمين .
*الاستخراج*

· حيث ينشأ نظام الحجرة والعمود في خام سمكه لا يزيد عن 20 م بإنشاء ممر النقل البانيل في الصخور الواقفة تحت الخام على مسافة 5 -12 م من طبقة الخام . 
أبعاد الواجهة​· ويتم إحداث واجهة عمل أولية تحت السطح العلوي لجسم الخام بارتفاع 2.5-2 م ومن هذه الواجهة تقطع الواجهات المتدرجة بارتفاع 3.5-2.5 م .
رفع الخام ونقله​· ويتم غرف الخام المكسر بالسكربير إلى ممرات إنزال الخام ثم إلى ممر النقل 
التدعيم​· وتترك من احتياطي الخام من الأعمدة ما لا يقل عن 15 % .
التهوية​· يدخل الهواء من ممر النقل في البانيل خلال ممرات إنزال الخام يصل إلى الممر الطولي لجسم الخام ثم إلى واجهات العمل .
المزايا​​· التناوب المنتظم في المجال المستغل .
العيوب​· استغلال المكمن بمرحلة واحدة .
· تترك الأعمدة ما لا يقل عن 15 % من احتياطي الخام .
التكسير بيــ​الانتشار والاستخدام​· تستخدم عند توضع الخام المائل جداً وذو سمك يصل من 20-8 م والخام ذو صلابة متوسطة وقيمة غير مرتفعة والصخور المجاورة صلبة و ثابتة . 
الاستخراج​· يتم بعمل شق قاطع على سمك الخام وتطور عمليات الاستخراج على جانبيه .​


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*المجموعة*
*وجه المقارنة*
*المواصفات*​*التــــــــــــــدرج الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقفي*
*الانتشار والاستخدام*

· ينتشر في مكامن الخامات والعروق المائلة جدا وذات سمك 3-2 م والخام ذو قيمة اقتصادية كبيرة والصخور المحاذية ثابتة
الاستخراج​· يكون الاستخراج من الأسفل نحو الأعلى بطبقات أفقية 
أبعاد الواجهة​· ارتفاع الطبقات من 1.8,1.5م إلى 2.2,2م 
رفع الخام ونقله​· وينهار الخام تحت تأثير وزنه ليصل إلى ممر النقل من فتحات للتحميل ويحمل في عربات للنقل
التدعيم​· تكون الأرضية خشنة مثبتة على دعائم ضغط ليقف عليها العمال .
أبعاد الواجهة​· ارتفاع الطابق 50-30 م وطول البلوك من ممر 80,100-40 م .
التهوية​· وتتم بضخ الهواء النقي إلى البلوك من ممر النقل خلال ممرات الحركة إلى واجهة العمل ويخرج من الممر الصاعد.
المزايا​· بسيطة ومرنة
· تسمح بتغيير مؤشرات النظام على أساس ظروف توضع الخام
· نسبة فقدان صغيرة
· إمكانية استخراج الخام في العروق المعقدة 
العيوب​· المجال المستغل ذو مقاسات كبيرة
· كمية أخشاب التدعيم كبيرة
· الجهد المبذول كبير لتركيب الدعائم وصيانتها
*الواجهة التقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*
الانتشار والاستخدام​· تنتشر في استغلال المكامن الأفقية والمائلة قليلا وذات سمك صغير والخام والصخور المجاورة ثابتة 
أبعاد الواجهة​· يكون سمك الخام 2-1.5 م ويكون خط الواجهة مستقيما أو منحني قليلا باتجاه التوضع .
رفع الخام ونقله​· يتم إيصال الخام المكسر إلى ممر النقل باستخدام السكريبر (آلة كشط الخام ) .
التدعيم​· ويدعم بترك أعمدة من الخام في المناطق التي يكون فيها الخام فقيرا أو عند وجود نفاية بالخام أو سمكه صغير جدا

*المجموعة*
​​*وجه المقارنة*​​​*المواصفات*
​*مـــــــــــــــــــــية الطويلة*​*التهوية*

· يدفع الهواء النقي على ممر النقل إلى ممرات إنزال الخام ومنها إلى ممر التهوية .
المزايا​· بساطة النظام
· الحصول على وثائر عالية على طول واجهة الشغل
· استخراج الخام على شكل طبقات
العيوب​· حدوث فقدان للخام المتروك كدعائم
*الحجرة والعمـــــــــــــــــــــــود*​الانتشار والاستخدام​· تستخدم للخام والصخور الثابتة وتوضع الخام أفقي أو مائل قليلاً وسمك الخام من 4-3 م إلى 40-30 م والخام غير ثمين .
*الاستخراج*

· حيث ينشأ نظام الحجرة والعمود في خام سمكه لا يزيد عن 20 م بإنشاء ممر النقل البانيل في الصخور الواقفة تحت الخام على مسافة 5 -12 م من طبقة الخام . 
أبعاد الواجهة​· ويتم إحداث واجهة عمل أولية تحت السطح العلوي لجسم الخام بارتفاع 2.5-2 م ومن هذه الواجهة تقطع الواجهات المتدرجة بارتفاع 3.5-2.5 م .
رفع الخام ونقله​· ويتم غرف الخام المكسر بالسكربير إلى ممرات إنزال الخام ثم إلى ممر النقل 
التدعيم​· وتترك من احتياطي الخام من الأعمدة ما لا يقل عن 15 % .
التهوية​· يدخل الهواء من ممر النقل في البانيل خلال ممرات إنزال الخام يصل إلى الممر الطولي لجسم الخام ثم إلى واجهات العمل .
المزايا​​· التناوب المنتظم في المجال المستغل .
العيوب​· استغلال المكمن بمرحلة واحدة .
· تترك الأعمدة ما لا يقل عن 15 % من احتياطي الخام .
التكسير بيــ​الانتشار والاستخدام​· تستخدم عند توضع الخام المائل جداً وذو سمك يصل من 20-8 م والخام ذو صلابة متوسطة وقيمة غير مرتفعة والصخور المجاورة صلبة و ثابتة . 
الاستخراج​· يتم بعمل شق قاطع على سمك الخام وتطور عمليات الاستخراج على جانبيه .
ن الطـــــــــــــــــــــوابق​أبعاد الواجهة ​​· ويقسم البلوك بارتفاع 80-60 م على امتداد الخام . 
​​التدعيم ​​· ويستخرج الخام المتروك للتدعيم أو بردم المجال المستغل بالصخور . 
التهوية ​​· تتم بضخ الهواء إلى ممر النقل خلال الممر الصاعد وممرات إنزال الخام الفارغة ومنه للواجهة .
المزايا​​v أ . استخراج الخام من الحجر :- 
· ذات إنتاجية عالية .
· ازدياد حجم عمليات التجهيز .
​​العيوب ​​· ارتفاع كلفة الاستخراج . 
v ب . استخراج الخام من الأعمدة .
· ذات إنتاجية منخفضة .
· الفقدان والإفقار كبيران .
· بطئ عمليات الاستخراج .
أنظمة الطوابق والحجــــــــــــرات​الانتشار والاستخدام​· الاستخدام مثل أنظمة التكسير بين الطوابق 
الاستخراج​· تتم بحفر الآبار العمودية المتوازنة على ارتفاع الحجر وتبلغ المسافة بين الآبار من 4-3 م وبقطر 110-106 م .
رفع الخام ونقله​· ويتم برفع الأعمدة المتروكة من الخام باستخدام الآبار العميقة .
التدعيم​· بالدعائم المتروكة .
المزايا​· يقل حجم عمليات التجهيز نتيجة استخدام الآبار العميقة في التفجير .
· تزداد فعالية عمليات الاستخراج
العيوب​· تقلص مجال استخدام هذا النظام .
· حدود جسم الخام واضحة .
· سمكه يجب ألا يقل عن 6- 10 م ​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم 
ولكن إن كنت وضعته في ملف وورد ونسقته 
لكن ظهر بشكل أوضح وأجمل 
عموما مشكور علي المجهود 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدى حسن (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*عذراً مشاركتك سيئة جدّاً جدّاً*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بصراحة أنا زعلان منك يا م عبد الرزاق جداً على هذه المشاركة السيئة فالذي قمت به غاية في التشويه وعدم الأمانة.

هذه المشاركة وضعتها في المنتدى منذ فترة طويلة (نهاية السنة المسيحية السابقة) ويا ليت الأخ عبد الرزاق نقلها كما هي منسقة مجدولة وأنا أعذره إن لم يشير لصاحبها (كما فعل أحد الأخوة في أحد المنتديات الهندسية) ولكن أكّد هذا البلاء فغير عنوان الموضوع إلى (أنواع المناجم) وهذا خطأ فاحش وزاد هذا البلاء بلاءاً آخر وهو قيامه بنسخ محتوى الجدول Copy ووضعه كما هو مشوهاً الموضوع والمحتوى فسامحك الله وغفر لنا ولك.

رابط المشاركة الأصلية :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77158.html

الملف الأصلي في المرفقات


----------



## mamsa312 (6 أغسطس 2009)

اريد معرفة انواع المناجم ووطريق بناء المنجم من ممرات للوصول الي الخام مدعمة بالصور اليضاحية وكذلك المناجم الموجودة في افريقيا خصوصآ في السودان وكذالك المخاطر الموجودة في المناجم


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والله رااائع على التعديل والاضافة
ابو حمزة السلفى...
ايوة كدة


----------

